# South Carolina?????



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

What is all this SC vs NY smack???? SC???? SCCCCCCC????? HAHAHA!

You boys must be smoking too many corn husks down there......are you forgetting you resides in the Big Apple????????

*YOUR'S TRULY!!! *

Some of you SC's may have heard of the man, the myth, the LEGEND KILLER........

But now its time for SC to go ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE!!!!

No one messes with NY! My boys have been doing just fine whippin your a$$ on their own....but enough is enough......now its time to have some fun! 

*GAME OVER!*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Your screwed SC!!:lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Am I supposed to be scared of a guy who will not give me his addy... It is weak to attack and HIDE!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Am I supposed to be scared of a guy who will not give me his addy... It is weak to attack and HIDE!


HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!

No one is hiding.....you will know who I am and my addy once you are blasted!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!
> 
> No one is hiding.....you will know who I am and my addy once you are blasted!


If u feel Froggy.... JUMP!!!! They always say to get to the top You gotta slay the top! Bring it so I can end it!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

OOOPs there it is---- HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> If u feel Froggy.... JUMP!!!! They always say to get to the top You gotta slay the top! Bring it so I can end it!


Damn, that there is fighting talk. Charles, I urge you to consider your family! He isnt known as the Legend Killer for nuttin! *puts shades on to watch the mushroom clouds*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

this is getting good now


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It's time to go OLD SCHOOL!!!!! All of these new CL rooks have no clue....  That's the best part!  But in the meantime....eat all the BBQ you can and then HIDE!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I am just glad ya'll up in the big apple realized Texas was too much for you and decided to pick on someone more your size.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It's time to go OLD SCHOOL!!!!! All of these new CL rooks have no clue....  That's the best part!  But in the meantime....eat all the BBQ you can and then HIDE!


Damn!! You are alive!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:whoohoo: Mario is in da hizouse!!!

You guys are so screwed now! You were warned about messing with NY now you will finally understand what pain really is!

Have at um Bro!!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*LK... Lucky Kid...*

So far... it's just smack talk... show 'em if you got 'em... 
it takes balls to play the big game...

:biggrin:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> What is all this SC vs NY smack???? SC???? SCCCCCCC????? HAHAHA!
> 
> You boys must be smoking too many corn husks down there......are you forgetting you resides in the Big Apple????????
> 
> ...


MEH!!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It's time to go OLD SCHOOL!!!!! All of these new CL rooks have no clue....  That's the best part!  But in the meantime....eat all the BBQ you can and then HIDE!


hehe, this coming from the Sausage King... :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

BigJim said:


> So far... it's just smack talk... show 'em if you got 'em...
> it takes balls to play the big game...
> 
> :biggrin:


I've showed em too many times SlimJim.....I see you have one lonely bombing hit.... Welcome to MY Playground brother!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> hehe, this coming from the Sausage King... :lol:


You again.....didn't I smack you already.....go back in your cubby hole before I stick your dart set up your ......


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You again.....didn't I smack you already.....go back in your cubby hole before I stick your dart set up your ......


You and what army... 

Check your pm's every now and then


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> You and what army...
> 
> Check your pm's every now and then


HAHAHAHHAHAHA!! Cmon you Georgia PEACH. You may be a Heathen but your furry vests and viking helmet dancing ring around the rosey doesnt scare the great LK! 

ps...I will chk my pms...lol


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I've showed em too many times SlimJim.....I see you have one lonely bombing hit.... Welcome to MY Playground brother!


BLah Blah Blah... BigJim is just new he has atleast 12 sitting ready to head out tomorrow. Until I see ur addy soemwhere you will be seen as the bully that is afraid to get hit back!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

The LEGEND is back!!! 

Let the blood bath begin.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a shakin in my boots!..... because I have to piss because I find this freaking hilarious!

You have your fun little boy!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh crap!!!! Listen, I know SC is right in the middle of the Bible Belt so here's some advice. Go to church this Sunday and start praying. Don't worry about the NASCAR race, the baseball playoffs or the football game. You see, we're skipping a few biblical steps like the rapture, the 7 year tribulation, the 1000 year reign and going straight to devistation! 

Even the 4 horsemen of the appocolyps stop in their tracks when Mario gets riled up.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

This gets better every day! You guys are so porked.... Start oinking piggies!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Oh crap!!!! Listen, I know SC is right in the middle of the Bible Belt so here's some advice. Go to church this Sunday and start praying. Don't worry about the NASCAR race, the baseball playoffs or the football game. You see, we're skipping a few biblical steps like the rapture, the 7 year tribulation, the 1000 year reign and going straight to devistation!
> 
> Even the 4 horsemen of the appocolyps stop in their tracks when Mario gets riled up.


That is more talk with a little action... some have shown some fight but we are ready to launch round 2 now!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Mario?? Isn't he that guy that jumps around with a hammer and his brother Luigi? Sounds like games to me too. Have fun kids! You all play nice now. :biggrin:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHA!! Cmon you Georgia PEACH. You may be a Heathen but your furry vests and viking helmet dancing ring around the rosey doesnt scare the great LK!
> 
> ps...I will chk my pms...lol


The PM's over on the other board... 

Hey, now one of your crew's already been made an honorary member of the Tribe... So you may want to watch your back these days


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

This is getting good. Go NY Go SC


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

This is getting better, but all I see going on is talk. I wanna see some bombs flying. Let's get it on.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have heard that we are supposed to get a beat down...I have yet to see a really big beat down....except from my fellow statesman.......


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

The war is on. I may be new but I'm true gray and ready for the fight. Bring it on big boys.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

rickcoak said:


> The war is on. I may be new but I'm true gray and ready for the fight. Bring it on big boys.


Awww...the new guy's getting his feathers all ruffled! Aren't you just the cutest thing! Now sit down and let the big boys play....:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

rickcoak said:


> The war is on. I may be new but I'm true gray and ready for the fight. Bring it on big boys.


Rick we are having a destroy NY bomb making party tomorrow if u wanna round up some supplies and head over... i am sure i will see u tomorrow


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

Charles as EVP said, "my feathers are ruffled", and I'm ready to fight. I my be small but I can be mighty. I will be glad to bring it on. See you tomorrow.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

rickcoak said:


> Charles as EVP said, "my feathers are ruffled", and I'm ready to fight. I my be small but I can be mighty. I will be glad to bring it on. See you tomorrow.


I just started rounding my supplies... i will get the rest at the shop! I think we can send out 30 tomorrow! Jim already has 12 i think and o plan on getting together that many or more Plus i think Zach is gonna be there and Ed... These Ny guys i think underestimate the SC crew!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

I think we need to start Talking Ohio vs Michigan Smack.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Cowboyjeans said:


> I think we need to start Talking Ohio vs Michigan Smack.


You could do that. But it wont be as epic as the SC vs NY smack.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

htown said:


> I am just glad ya'll up in the big apple realized Texas was too much for you and decided to pick on someone more your size.


Not the case at all. We just got tired of picking on the short bus kids...


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Not the case at all. We just got tired of picking on the short bus kids...


*PWNED
*

oh, this is getting GOOD.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

l am glad live in WV...let the $hit hit the fly


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

aracos said:


> The PM's over on the other board...
> 
> Hey, now one of your crew's already been made an honorary member of the Tribe... So you may want to watch your back these days


Mario you must have smacked this guy so hard he still doesn't know what or where he's at---The other board--are you sure?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Rick we are having a destroy NY bomb making party tomorrow if u wanna round up some supplies and head over... i am sure i will see u tomorrow


Is that Like a Tupperware party .......You Carolina boys can round up north and south its not gonna make a difference NY has the big gun yall felt dozer beat you all down like little inmates, Now you woke up Mario you boys better put your heads between you legs and kiss you As- good buy


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*That's what I said...*



MrMaduro said:


> This is getting better, but all I see going on is talk. I wanna see some bombs flying. Let's get it on.


Lots of smack talk... little action... NY is good at noise... 
hell, since they ain't dancin', at least they are a prancin' with all the bluff and bravado they can muster !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I just started rounding my supplies... i will get the rest at the shop! I think we can send out 30 tomorrow! Jim already has 12 i think and o plan on getting together that many or more Plus i think Zach is gonna be there and Ed... These Ny guys i think underestimate the SC crew!


Ah hell... with all this NY bluster... (can you feel the northerly winds... lots of hot air coming our way)... so, I'll just have to make sure we do our Southern thing... hit 'em again boys... this time with feeling !!!

:biggrin:
:huh_oh: NY'rs will be cryin' for mama :huh_oh:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Mario you must have smacked this guy so hard he still doesn't know what or where he's at---The other board--are you sure?


Oh I will admit that the LK smacked me good... 
But it was far from being put down for the count :biggrin:
Seems Mr Mario doesn't like seeing his crew hit. Or may he just has something against Southerners...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Mario in the house


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> I'm a shakin in my boots!..... because I have to piss because I find this freaking hilarious!
> 
> You have your fun little boy!


Little Boy???? Another rookie smoking corn husks....boy I gotta teach these clowns who the LK is......OK SC.....SCHOOL IS IN SESSION!!!!!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

*people from the south*



DOZER said:


> Not the case at all. We just got tired of picking on the short bus kids...


what make us short bus kids?


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

*whats the deal w/ corn husk?*



Maduro PiPs said:


> Little Boy???? Another rookie smoking corn husks....boy I gotta teach these clowns who the LK is......OK SC.....SCHOOL IS IN SESSION!!!!!


Its not like they are from Nebraska... :lol:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

slowburn said:


> Its not like they are from Nebraska... :lol:


:brick: someone's gonna pay for this one.


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Little Boy???? Another rookie smoking corn husks....boy I gotta teach these clowns who the LK is......OK SC.....SCHOOL IS IN SESSION!!!!!


Just put your address up or stop talkin


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Yawn!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I can feel the HEAT---And you will also---Man this is getting better by the day-- I have seen what LK can do and if you notice, I have nothing but good words of wisdom---Someone's in for a "World of Pain!"


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Who pulled LK's chain? We will see who is standing in the end. :biggrin: Then just move on to the next state.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Cowboyjeans said:


> I think we need to start Talking Ohio vs Michigan Smack.


start that just before the big game:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

oh no you country bamas are in for it now !!!!!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

*Bamas*



EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> oh no you country bamas are in for it now !!!!!


man, I am not from Bama. :angry:

why do we have to be country bamas? I am from Tennessee, and I am VOL!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Tick... Tick... Tick...


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! You're trying to be funny you little heathen....you want in on this action???? I will BURY you......JUST BRING IT!!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe, check your mail box today or tomorrow, or have one of the Firmies do it for you, it may just go off...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> hehe, check your mail box today or tomorrow, or have one of the Firmies do it for you, it may just go off...


Oh there are no Firm members involved here.....that is the LAST THING Cigar Live needs is for the LEGEND KILLER to bring his entire crew here......no one would survive such devastation! No one bombs like the FIRM.....NO ONE!

So this is a solo mission on SC to represent my NY boys and I did not know you were an honorary resident of the great cow-tipping state of South Carolina! That was nice of them to extend their warm welcome to a little ol' heathen fella. Maybe you can stay with one of the many JoeBob cousins as I whip your a$$ some more! A little ol' Georgia boy has no business being involved in a big boy smackdown......take your little peaches back to Georgia and we will play soon!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Man, where have I been... this thread got buried QUICK!

As for mario... well.... he's a bunch of hot air. I think SC could light him up pretty good!

Freakin Carabou!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Oh there are no Firm members involved here.....that is the LAST THING Cigar Live needs is for the LEGEND KILLER to bring his entire crew here......no one would survive such devastation! No one bombs like the FIRM.....NO ONE!
> 
> So this is a solo mission on SC to represent my NY boys and I did not know you were an honorary resident of the great cow-tipping state of South Carolina! That was nice of them to extend their warm welcome to a little ol' heathen fella. Maybe you can stay with one of the many JoeBob cousins as I whip your a$$ some more! A little ol' Georgia boy has no business being involved in a big boy smackdown......take your little peaches back to Georgia and we will play soon!


hehe, you do like to hear yourself talk don't ya... 

While I may not live in SC, I am a Southern Boy... And we Wild Eyed Southern Boys tend to look out for our own... 

No Heathens and No Telefirmies involved in this one... Sounds good to me... 

We'll soon see if it's a little smack or not...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> Freakin Carabou!


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> hehe, you do like to hear yourself talk don't ya...
> 
> We'll soon see if it's a little smack or not...
> While I may not live in SC, I am a Southern Boy... And we Wild Eyed Southern Boys tend to look out for our own...
> ...


Let's see if *ya'll* can bring it??


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lonnie , be care full poking Maduro PIPs.........you just might end up with more than you can handle haha, but ill admit it takes a big pair!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> Lonnie , be care full poking Maduro PIPs.........you just might end up with more than you can handle haha, but ill admit it takes a big pair!


hehe, thanks for the warning... The LK has hit me before... Just seemed like a great time and reason for a little payback... :lol:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

go get him bortha, NY supports ya (or at least i do haha)!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Just a little advice to SC. Don't f**k with the wongs...Bigfoot doesn't even f**k with LK...

do we need a new flag? Once SC is gone, we may have to remove a star.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

aracos said:


> hehe, you do like to hear yourself talk don't ya...
> 
> While I may not live in SC, I am a Southern Boy... And we Wild Eyed Southern Boys tend to look out for our own...
> 
> ...


Hey Lonnie - let's show'em a GA thing or two....PM me

getttt readddyyyyy tooo rummmmbblllle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Just a little advice to SC. Don't f**k with the wongs...Bigfoot doesn't even f**k with LK...
> 
> do we need a new flag? Once SC is gone, we may have to remove a star.


SC had a star? Realy??? I always thought of them like the kid in high school that's annoying by his presence but doesn't do enough to warrant a beating. Sort of like the kid in Beavis & Butthead with the Winger shirt....


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

and it was such a nice state...sorry to see it go...BOOM!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

now there they go again... thinkin they're all back a da bus.
... drag it on ...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

aracos said:


> hehe, check your mail box today or tomorrow, or have one of the Firmies do it for you, it may just go off...


Do u have Maduro PIPS address? if u do i would love to have it...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i wanna see what the legend killer can do....lets see it mario!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Am I supposed to be scared of a guy who will not give me his addy... It is weak to attack and HIDE!


I agree 100%

Get 'em SC!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Get 'em SC!


I now have the prized addy


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I now have the prized addy


Be careful what you wish for!! I have seen the destruction LK causes...he doesn't just take you out...you go first, then he goes after your family and co-workers...Then he adds things to his bombs just to rub your face in it.

May God have mercy on your soul!!

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

You can be found...
... you will be found ...
... you will be dealt with ... LK = Little Kid


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Be careful what you wish for!! I have seen the destruction LK causes...he doesn't just take you out...you go first, then he goes after your family and co-workers...Then he adds things to his bombs just to rub your face in it.
> 
> My God have mercy on your soul!!
> 
> Bigfoot 9.5


I am not saying i can take him out I just wanna make sure he knows he is not untouchable  BigJim and I might have to go tagteam SC style!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the LK plays with Teletubbies........don't little kids LOVE TELETUBBIES.....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I am not saying i can take him out I just wanna make sure he knows he is not untouchable  BigJim and I might have to go tagteam SC style!


Bigfoot speaks the TRUTH. And I never said the LK was untouchable.....nor would I hide....my addy is out there for those who dare....I just decided long ago to remove it since there were many cowboys trying gain a rep a while back....if ya know what I mean. But many, many hit up the LK.......and then......we never heard from them again.....so I really do invite those to hit me with their best shot.....cause it will be their last.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I have yet to see this little kid actually do anything against us! He is just full of it.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> I have yet to see this little kid actually do anything against us! He is just full of it.


HAHAHAHA....listen up noob....I don't need to do anything....my sheer presence alone can end a battle and you clowns will soon learn that. Do your research before you make anymore rookie mistakes...  THE LK HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I've done my research bro, seems to me you have some personal insecurities that you are trying to take out on other people by bombing them.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm telling you guys....you're messing with the wrong bull. But I suppose I have to treat the situation like a parent trying to explain to a little child why they shouldn't stick their finger in the light socket. Sometimes you just have to stand back and let them learn for themselves.....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The EVP said:


> I'm telling you guys....you're messing with the wrong bull. But I suppose I have to treat the situation like a parent trying to explain to a little child why they shouldn't stick their finger in the light socket. Sometimes you just have to stand back and let them learn for themselves.....


There ya go brother..... nicely said.....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> I've done my research bro, seems to me you have some personal insecurities that you are trying to take out on other people by bombing them.


That's it!!! What excellent research....give this boy a cigar.....a chocolate cigar that is!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

And the Games begin


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's it!!! What excellent research....give this boy a cigar.....a chocolate cigar that is!


Oh brother, looks like little kid needs a nap  He is cranky!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> Oh brother, looks like little kid needs a nap  He is cranky!


Make sure u are packing enough ammo for this... i saw his haul of Padron 80ths and if i remember it was like 8-10 boxes... That is alot of ammoo just on that haul.. and insanely good ammo at that lol


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Yipeeee*



ctiicda said:


> And the Games begin


:huh_oh: Sounds like a switch just got flipped.
:wazzapp:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Make sure u are packing enough ammo for this... i saw his haul of Padron 80ths and if i remember it was like 8-10 boxes... That is alot of ammoo just on that haul.. and insanely good ammo at that lol


He can pack ammo all he wants....no rookie can place a dent in the LK armor!  But he seems to be the psychiatrist of the bunch, analyzing the motives of the LK and his moods...quite funny....so I will be laying down on the couch waiting if he wants to step in the ring! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

BigJim said:


> :huh_oh: Sounds like a switch just got flipped.
> :wazzapp:


I just love that sound......

it's time to go ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST BRING IT JOEBOB and MARYSUE!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I just love that sound......
> 
> it's time to go ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST BRING IT JOEBOB and MARYSUE!


Mario came out of the DARKNESS to lay a smack on SC? This should be interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Make sure u are packing enough ammo for this... i saw his haul of Padron 80ths and if i remember it was like 8-10 boxes... That is alot of ammoo just on that haul.. and insanely good ammo at that lol


If you only knew... In the past while talking to him via pm's, he purchased more stogies than small countries smoke in year...


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> He can pack ammo all he wants....no rookie can place a dent in the LK armor!


No, but Sausage tends to mess it up a bit


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*whooohoooo...*



Maduro PiPs said:


> I just love that sound......
> 
> it's time to go ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST BRING IT JOEBOB and MARYSUE!


Is this just another loud mouthed NY'r talkin smack...
... or is this guy for real ... 
... tune in bat fans... same bat time... same bat channel...

ohhhhh the suspense...
:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:
:biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

aracos said:


> If you only knew... In the past while talking to him via pm's, he purchased more stogies than small countries smoke in year...


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!! Those were some funny PMs!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!
> 
> No one is hiding.....you will know who I am and my addy once you are blasted!


I miss all this smack-talk. Where ya been Mario? This NY SC thing has been kind of funny to watch. I knew it was only a matter of time before the LK had heard enough of it. Go get em Legend Killer.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I miss all this smack-talk. Where ya been Mario? This NY SC thing has been kind of funny to watch. I knew it was only a matter of time before the LK had heard enough of it. Go get em Legend Killer.


What's up my man Gerry!!  I have been around lurking and staying busy with other stuff......but you are right....how much longer can the LK hear all this roody poo bull$hit.....these cow-tipping, overall wearing clowns will soon learn.

My intel came across a picture of their leader....HAHAHAHA


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

and one of them can be questionable.....he may be hanging in the corn fields too often...


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*LK's lookin good...*



Maduro PiPs said:


> What's up my man Gerry!!  I have been around lurking and staying busy with other stuff......but you are right....how much longer can the LK hear all this roody poo bull$hit.....these cow-tipping, overall wearing clowns will soon learn.
> 
> My intel came across a picture of their leader....HAHAHAHA


So that's what LK looks like...
... sure ain't the Lady Killer
... ... goodness boy... you'll fit right in at the possum festival.
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*NY sure can't dress ...*



Maduro PiPs said:


> and one of them can be questionable.....he may be hanging in the corn fields too often...


Them NY boys sure can't dress too well...
... looks like they belong in San Francisco...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm feeling ya Mario!!!Them "Good Ol Boys" have no clue!!! I'd offer my services if it was anyone but the LK!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> He can pack ammo all he wants....no rookie can place a dent in the LK armor!  But he seems to be the psychiatrist of the bunch, analyzing the motives of the LK and his moods...quite funny....so I will be laying down on the couch waiting if he wants to step in the ring! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I'd step in the ring if I could but you have no addy provided for the session! :biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> I'd step in the ring if I could but you have no addy provided for the session! :biggrin:


Dont worry BillyBob....you will be receiving my addy first hand....priority service!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Dont worry BillyBob....you will be receiving my addy first hand....priority service!


Billy Bob is my brother! Im Joe John. Get it right:wazzapp:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Billy Bob is my brother! Im Joe John. Get it right:wazzapp:


HAHAHHAHAHAH!!! Sorry for the mistake....  Ya'll both got sideburns to ya jawline and one missing front tooth...so it's tough sometimes....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAH!!! Sorry for the mistake....  Ya'll both got sideburns to ya jawline and one missing front tooth...so it's tough sometimes....


You must not forget Mario they are COUSINS!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> You must not forget Mario they are COUSINS!!!!


HAHAHAHAHHA!!! THEY ARE ALL COUSINS!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA One big family that state and everyone resembles each other! HAHAHAHAHAH.....even the sheep and goats! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA!!! THEY ARE ALL COUSINS!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA One big family that state and everyone resembles each other! HAHAHAHAHAH.....even the sheep and goats! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


Snot just burst out me face--some funny shite right there!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Snot just burst out me face--some funny shite right there!


cmon Paul...you know I aint making this stuff up....look at the farm animals and the SC leader.....HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Your killing me Mario--I think it's in the Genes-LOL What happened to them there whipper snappers any who?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy crap!!! You're right Mario!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA thats funny, i dont care who you are!!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol this will be interesting....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!! Wait I think I may have found a family pic!! HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!! Wait I think I may have found a family pic!! HAHAHAHAHHA


Oh lord, this is gonna be hilarious i just know it!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man Mario your on a roll ---get er dun!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*So... Mario wants to play...*

Looks like we got him all riled up... and the LK = Little Kid wants to show his stuff... :sweat:

:biggrin:
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

These comes to mind---
View attachment 10518
View attachment 10519


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Now that's funny right there...*



tobacmon said:


> This one comes to mind---
> View attachment 10518


good one.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Hahahahahhahahah!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

maybe I should send him one of those white flags or he could borrow it from Harvey....:lol::biggrin:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA!!! THEY ARE ALL COUSINS!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA One big family that state and everyone resembles each other! HAHAHAHAHAH.....even the sheep and goats! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


hehe, now thats funny... 
Thankfully, I'm from GA...


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

While he may not have posted it yet, mr LK got smacked over the weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Hahaha good! I still have yet to see this little kids so called bombs on us poor little sc guys. I think hi is bluffing!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mario what happened to them there guys from the southern state???


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh we are still here. Im wondering what happened to him taking us out


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> Oh we are still here. Im wondering what happened to him taking us out


Well the LK does get rather busy at times


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

aracos said:


> Well the LK does get rather busy at times


HEHE u tend to get busy when someone blows up ur house


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry fellas....the SC fellas got lucky for a while....the LK was caught up and distracted with all the recent CL news and selling blah....so I was not in the bombing mood for a while.....but I think now you should worry...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sorry fellas....the SC fellas got lucky for a while....the LK was caught up and distracted with all the recent CL news and selling blah....so I was not in the bombing mood for a while.....but I think now you should worry...


To worry or not to worry?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sorry fellas....the SC fellas got lucky for a while....the LK was caught up and distracted with all the recent CL news and selling blah....so I was not in the bombing mood for a while.....but I think now you should worry...


Charles should probably worry, i dont see why i should have to worry, maybe Mario should worry? Hmmmmm


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I aint worried!! Not at all.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

I ain't afraid of no ghost...


----------

